# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مجموعة ديكورات وستائر حلوه جدااااااااااااااااااااا

## جميلة المنصوره

ديكورات وستائر اعجبتني جداااااااااااااا







































































ان شاء الله زوقي يعجبكم
             جميلة المنصوره

----------


## توتة صغنتوتة

اذواق رائعة

تسلم الايادى

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

توته صغنتوته

يسلموووووووووووووو ع المرور الحلووووووووووو

كلك زوق حبيبتي

----------


## سوما

مجموعة جميلة وشيك أوى. :f2: . تسلم أيدك وذوقك

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

سوما 

شكرا لتواجدك المميز وزقك  غاليتي

كل التحيه من اختك 

جميلة المنصوره

----------


## ابو زوبة

*بجد ذوق عالى تسلم يداكى اختى العزيزة ام هشام*
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## pussycat

ذوق رائع وجميل

شكرا على مجهودك وذوقك

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

ابو زوبه

يسلموووووووووو ع المرور المميز

كلك زوق اخي الكريم

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

pussycat

تسلمين  حبيبتي ع مرورك المميز

وكلامك الزوق

----------


## خالد عز الدين

ماشاء الله شيىء رائع

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الغالي خالد عز الدين

يسلمووووووووووو ع المرور المميز


شكرا لك

----------


## مواهب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف احوالكم جميعا .. بما اني مشتركة جديدة وعندي رغبة في التفصيل وحبي في الديكور والتغيير
ياريت حد منكم يعلمني أو يرشدني لرابط مخصوص في تعليم الخياطة وأغطية الكراسي والستائر  وأكون شاكرة لكم
وكنت اريد مدرسة تعليم الخياطة وياريت تفتحوا مجال مخصص لتعليم الخياطة والتفصيل.

----------


## مواهب

المشتركة ( سوما) هل عندك فكرة عن التفصيل وخياطة الستائر؟

----------


## مواهب

ستائر من نوع اخر مختلف تماما
	هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 541x550 .


	هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 554x550 .


	هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 523x550 .


	إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها .


	هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 512x550 .

----------


## محمد غباشى

الغالية عزه ( جميلة المنصوره ) شكرا جدا على زوقق العالى بجد اكتر من روعة تقبلى مرورى

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الغالي محمد غباشي

تسلم علي مرورك الجميل 

وعلي كلماتك الزوق 

دمت بكل خير اخي

----------


## خالد عز الدين

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الغالي خالد عز الدين

تسلم اخي علي مرورك الجميل 
ما يحرمنا من تواجدك المميز

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ماشاء الله  تسلم ايدك 


ننتظر منك  المزيد


تقبلى تحياتى 


ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ashrafsalih

رهيبة جدا وجميلة زيك بالظبط 
متشكرين أوي ياجميلة

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الغالي اخي ناصر

مرورك دائما يسعدني

اشكرك علي زوقك وحسن كلماتك

ما يحرمني من تواجدك يا الغالي


اختك جميلة المنصوره

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الاخ العزيز اشرف صالح

اشكرك علي مرورك المميز 

دمت بود اخي

----------


## منية النفس

ذوق راقي ياجميله الف شكر

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

منية النفس 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو علي المرور المميز 

ما ننحرم من تواجدك الراقي

----------


## gdhgd

*       انها اكثر من رائعه ومذهله جدا 

      تسلمي غاليتي على هذا الاختيار المميز

      تقبلي احترامي*

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

gdhgd

يسلمووو ع المرور والروعه في تواجدك

----------

